
30 cities where everyone under 30 wants to live right now - artur_makly
http://uk.businessinsider.com/best-cities-for-millennials-2017-4
======
ryanwaggoner
This is a crappy ripoff of the Nestpick story that it links to.

No idea why they picked "30 under 30", since the original list has 100 cities
(10 in the US, btw), and Millenial is defined by basically no one as "someone
born after 1987".

And this also isn't based on any surveys, but on Nestpick ranking factors they
think millenials care about.

So a more accurate title would be "100 cities that a random website thinks
millenials would prefer"

------
davidf18
Apparently the list is limited to Europe.

But many millennial Europeans would love to live in NYC or SV/SF.

A problem for them is that university education is "free" in much of Europe,
paid for by high taxes and they can't afford university education in the US.
But if it were affordable compared with Europe, we'd see a lot more europeans
going to college here and remaining afterwards.

Tel Aviv is great for a young crowd: a very active Mediterranean city with a
great tech startup scene.

------
finid
And not even one is in the USA.

~~~
jaclaz
Not surprising, the operations of Nestpick are limited to Europe, from FAQ's:

Understanding Nestpick!

Nestpick is an aggregator for furnished apartments across Europe, which
provides its users with many real estate listings of corporate partners. Just
as Skyscanner for flights or Trivago for hotel bookings, our goal is to
aggregate all furnished apartments in Europe’s main cities.

